# New Orleans Wyndham/LaBelle Maison-Anyone stay or tour?



## Carol C (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm contemplating a stay in Feb but there are no TUG reviews. Have any of you perhaps gone on their sales presentation and seen units? How is the location...walking distance to French Quarter? 

TIA for any tips!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 15, 2008)

That is a good question as I too have reservations for February 2009 in a 2 bdr lockoff.  Would love to know the sleeping setup/LR as to how many of the relatives do I invite and which combination, per current family feuds. And is parking included, or is there a fee or a limit on number of cars or SUV size?


----------



## LisaH (Jun 15, 2008)

Don't know about this resort but a call to the resort should be able to answer your questions. In general, most of the New Orleans timeshares charge for parking. The only exception that I know of is Hotel de la Monnaie.


----------



## mshatty (Jun 15, 2008)

LisaH said:


> Don't know about this resort but a call to the resort should be able to answer your questions. In general, most of the New Orleans timeshares charge for parking. The only exception that I know of is Hotel de la Monnaie.



It doesn't open until Aug 2008.  Don't know if they would take a phone call yet.


----------



## LisaH (Jun 15, 2008)

I see. I'll be in New Orleans again in Aug. I'll try to find this place and stop by if I have time


----------



## mshatty (Jun 15, 2008)

LisaH said:


> I see. I'll be in New Orleans again in Aug. I'll try to find this place and stop by if I have time



I believe this is in the "warehouse district" just outside of the French Quarter.  Apparently, this area is being renovated and rejuvenated.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 15, 2008)

Tried calling the resort per phone number on reservation and got to talk to a wonderful guy at one of the Wyndham's in San Antonio -who hadn't been to NO.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 7, 2008)

Any updates on Wyndham New Orleans La Belle Maison?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 7, 2008)

Still not open ... you/who has reservations?


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 7, 2008)

We were looking at that as a potential option for October of this year.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 9, 2008)

I think the official open date is Aug 22. There will likely be no reviews until that time. Unless of course someone sneaks a peak prior to the opening.


----------



## johnstp (Oct 15, 2008)

Any updates?  Anyone stayed/toured yet?


----------



## LisaH (Oct 19, 2008)

Sorry I forgot about it. We stopped by towards the end of Aug and had a quick tour of a studio unit. The unit looks really nice and spacious. The studio has a little rangetop with a small oven plus a microwave and sink. 
The location is good, one block from Canal Street close to the casino. The neighborhood seems to be safe. The Valet parking is from the Magazine Street at about $25/day. Although we rented a car as my son goes to school at Tulane, I would not rent a car in New Orleans if you plan to spend most of your time in the French Quarter and Garden District. The street car is pretty convenient and cab fares seem to be reasonable.

I also took some pictures but can't seem to locate the file at the moment. I'll upload them when I have some time to search.


----------

